# Pam vs. Jessica



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Pamela Anderson calls out Jessica Simpson*

posted by Shannon Owens on Jun 30, 2008 1:53:18 PM 
Discuss This: Comments (3) | TrackBack (0) | Linking Blogs | Add to del.icio.us | Digg it 
*

 Pamela Anderson* called *Jessica Simpson* a few choice names during an interview with an Australian radio station, said Perez Hilton. 
Anderson, who is filming a television show down under, took shots at *Tony Romo's* on and off again girlfriend for wearing a t-shirt earlier this month that said "Real Girls Eat Meat." Simpson drew heat for the red t-shirt because people believed she was taking aim at Romo's ex-girlfriend *Carrie Underwood*, who is a vegetarian. 
Anderson is an avid vegetarian and PETA supporter. 
"I think she is a (female dog) and whore," said Anderson, who has quite a collection of ex-lovers herself. “Actually, I don't know if she was talking about food or men." 

“I think it's healthy, good for your body and good for the environment." 
When Pamela Anderson is calling someone a whore, things have gotten out of control. Let's all get along please. 


tell me what you guys think about this. i think pam went overboard and just wanted something to bitch about. calling this chick a bitch and a whore for wearing the shirt is beyond uncalled for. what do you guys think???? i mean, i don't know pam's personal life but isn't her calling jess a whore kind of like calling the kettle black?????


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree i think its abit silly how she called her a whore when shes the one who's got a sex video floatin around etc.  i do love pam i think shes amazing, she looks good for her age and she has a nice personality  but i also love Jess
i dont see why celebs have to always bitch about each other its pretty sad


----------



## TDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

OH LORD! Pam Anderson can be so outspoken about not eating meat and saying how cruel and uneducated people are that still eat it, but Jessica can't wear a funny shirt poking fun at the other side???!???  
To each her own, but I'm with Jessica on this one.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

I cannot stand Jessica Simpson (and hate always hearing about her since Tony Romo is from Wisconsin, very close by me, and the family I babysit for is friend's with his sister) but I do think it was a bit uncalled for. She could've talked about the shirt with a lot more respect and actually gotten her point accross instead of just looking like a raving bitch herself.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't see how eating meat relates to being a whore?  If that's the case then the world is full of whores?  Pam is doing a lil too much.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 1, 2008)

Pam really just needed a way to get back in the headlines. bingo.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Because Pam Anderson is really one to talk about men. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what if Jessica eats meat? The vast majority of the world does. My friend has a hilarious t-shirt that says, "PETA: People for the Eating of Tasty Animals." Love that!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

why do people who "love" animals so much seem to hate people lol?
it's only a freaking t shirt.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

She didnt have to go that far. I'm sure Jessica isnt a whore. For wearing a tshirt that says Real Girls Eat Meat? She probably did do it in reference to Carrie Underwood.....which is funny because I'd do the same thing to my guy's ex girlfriend, if I could.

This is dumb. Mooooooooooving on (haha get it? mooo.. like a cow?...meat?)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

When I read that my jaw just dropped open. Pamela needs to mind her own business and stop hating on Jessica. It was a silly t shirt, Pam had no right to name call. 

Thats just really immature of her


----------



## Lissa (Jul 1, 2008)

as a vegetarian I do not like that T-shirt one bit. However how wearing a T-shirt with a slogan like that = being a whore is a ridiculous outburst which doesn't do anything to get her point across. I agree Pam could have handled it a LOT better


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 1, 2008)

I think they're BOTH horribly immature. It's been said that she wore the shirt as a jab to Carrie Underwood (Romo's ex, and a vegetarian). Seriously, you're like 30 GROW UP! It's not high school. Besides if you're secure in your relationship with him then why would you feel the need to stoop to that level? 

It all seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I think they're BOTH horribly immature. It's been said that she wore the shirt as a jab to Carrie Underwood (Romo's ex, and a vegetarian). Seriously, you're like 30 GROW UP! It's not high school. Besides if you're secure in your relationship with him then why would you feel the need to stoop to that level? 

It all seems ridiculous to me._

 
Yeah, but it's only speculation as to why she wore the t-shirt.  Probably tabloid mags started that rumor to sell more magazines.  Only Jessica knows why she's wearing the shirt.  There's nothing wrong with wearing a cute or funny message tee.  I like that she doesn't take herself too seriously.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I think they're BOTH horribly immature. It's been said that she wore the shirt as a jab to Carrie Underwood (Romo's ex, and a vegetarian). Seriously, you're like 30 GROW UP! It's not high school. Besides if you're secure in your relationship with him then why would you feel the need to stoop to that level? 

It all seems ridiculous to me._

 
I couldn't have said it any better myself, ITA!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I think they're BOTH horribly immature. It's been said that she wore the shirt as a jab to Carrie Underwood (Romo's ex, and a vegetarian). Seriously, you're like 30 GROW UP! It's not high school. Besides if you're secure in your relationship with him then why would you feel the need to stoop to that level? 

It all seems ridiculous to me._

 
i can agree with this. if her intentions really were to lash out at carrie, that's immature on it's own but pam jumping in and being even more childish and over something that had nothing directly to do with her is ridiculous.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, but it's only speculation as to why she wore the t-shirt.  Probably tabloid mags started that rumor to sell more magazines.  Only Jessica knows why she's wearing the shirt.  There's nothing wrong with wearing a cute or funny message tee.  I like that she doesn't take herself too seriously._

 
I didn't say there was anything wrong with wearing a cute or funny message tee, but she knew she was going to get photographed wearing it, and she knew the connections people would make to it. She seriously cannot be that dense. I think it was obvious what she was doing.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

and who really knows why she wore the shirt. the media could have played on it since she got mistaken for carrie not long ago also.
it's just like when you see myspace graphics that say sh*t like "blondes do it better" "skinny girls are for wimps" things of that nature..... i mean you really can't take that stuff too seriously. i can see if someone is deliberately lashing out at someone personally but it's really not that deep for someone (pam) to get so freakin sh*tty about.
i mean, i have a graphic on my page that says "Librans F*ck Better"... now if some capricorns or scorpios tried to message me about how offensive that is i'd have to tell somebody to f*ck off. LOL! those things don't mean anything

and no offense to the girl who said earlier she's a vegetarian and got offended by the shirt


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

one more comment and i'm done. LMAO!!!

i will say that even tho we don't know the REAL reason why she wore the shirt....... odds are she wore it to catch "someone's" attention.....

that's like if i get with a guy that broke up with a blonde and i'm running around with a shirt on that says "brunettes are better!!" or "up with brunettes, down with blondes" HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

chances are i know exactly what i'm doing............


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_one more comment and i'm done. LMAO!!!

i will say that even tho we don't know the REAL reason why she wore the shirt....... odds are she wore it to catch "someone's" attention.....

that's like if i get with a guy that broke up with a blonde and i'm running around with a shirt on that says "brunettes are better!!" or "up with brunettes, down with blondes" HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

chances are i know exactly what i'm doing............_

 
ITA!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I didn't say there was anything wrong with wearing a cute or funny message tee, but she knew she was going to get photographed wearing it, and she knew the connections people would make to it. She seriously cannot be that dense. I think it was obvious what she was doing._

 
Eh, whatever.  I had no idea that Carrie Underwood was a vegetarian, so I never would've drawn the connection.  I just don't pay that close attention to celebrities to make note of their eating habits (with the exception of Pam, of course, but it's hard to miss what she stands for).  To me, it's just a funny t-shirt.  I think people are reading to much into it.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 1, 2008)

Lame...seriously, it's JUST a t-shirt and Jessica isn't going to think of how to sabotage another while getting dressed.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 1, 2008)

Seriously, I doubt she was really trying to make a statement with that shirt. As much as I love her I don't think she bright enough to think that much into a shirt. It's just a shirt, and what reason does she have to take a stab at Carrie, she has the guy now doesn't she? I could maybe see it if Jess was the ex. Anyways either way Pam just wants attention.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2008)

*BATTLE OF THE BREASTS!!!*
In one corner, with the 38Es we have Pamela Anderson.
And her opponent, Jessica "Double-Ds" Simpson!

If you've seen the sex tape, you'll know Pam has no problem eating meat.

(don't ask how I know their bra sizes. i just do, okay?!)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2008)

I just think it's soo petty and stupid....


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 2, 2008)

ugh last time I checked those hedious UGGs that Pam is always wearing with her skimpy see through dresses in 90+ weather arent animal "free"..does she even know what UGGs are made of? and she has the audaicty to make fun of Jessica? Jess is from TX where they live and breathe MEAT and BBQ..she is known to wear T's that relate to her hometown.. ie. her various Texas t-shirts etc.
Pam needs to get over herself, last I checked shes the one whos been married,divorced, F'd my random guys then I can count on two hands.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 4, 2008)

Lame. It's just a friggin' t-shirt, and it's probably not even meant to be an anti-vegetarian shirt. I'd say it's more likely meant to be aimed at girls who eat like a piece of celery for lunch and then claim they're "stuffed" or they "ate like a pig".


----------



## wintersday (Jul 4, 2008)

personally, since i like pam and hate jessica i find it amusing. but, if i was unbiased, i would agree that its a bit much to be so rude over a shirt justbecause it wasnt what i agreed with. thats like calling someone names because you liked mccain and the other person liked obama. you can keep the namecalling to yourself lol.


----------



## blackrose (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Pam much more than I do Jessica, and as a vegetarian, I'm w/ Pam! And that was a really stupid shirt..


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 18, 2008)

wasn't tony romo linked to carrie underwood for a breif amount of time when tony and jessica simpson broke up for a few months? 
Around 4months ago i read about tony and carrie dating, soon after carrie then dated chace crawford from gossip girls but rumors were still circulating about the carrie and tony drama. Carrie being a vegetarian, i thought that jessica was aiming her shirt "real girls eat meat" comment at carrie, like stay away from my man!!


----------



## iamadreamer (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Pam is a hypocrite, sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 There are so many pictures of Pam Anderson on the internet wearing LV  *leather shoes* as well as carrying YSL muse *leather handbags*.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2008)

i still think it's odd how so many playgirls take to the animal rights thing...yet don't object to hef decorating the walls of the playboy mansion with elk heads. pam walks around in animal furs all the time, so i don't know why she's even talking shit in the first place. i read somewhere, too, that the television show she's filming in australia is sponsored majorly by kentucky fried chicken...so, she'll object to what they do to make their money, but she won't object to accepting a check from them? doesn't make sense.

wait...what's this bull (haha) about jessica's shirt being offensive? nobody ever says that the little chicken on the peta shirt that says "i am not a nugget!" is offensive.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 20, 2008)

^ O dear, i think Pam is a bit confussed about what supporting animal rights actually means..

On the other hand, it's just a t-shirt, no reason to get so defensive about it. As long as it's not personally offending anyone (and it clearly isn't because i saw no-one's name on it), then whatever, let the poor girl wear whatever she wants to wear.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

I find Jessica annoying but i'm siding with her on this one. I think Pam is just upset because she is getting older and having to get used to the fact that she's on the outs as far as her career goes.


----------



## armi (Jul 27, 2008)

I think Jess could've thought twice before wearing that kind of shirt. It's a whole different thing to wear something if you're celeb.. you're getting photographed etc. I just think it's not good to wear that shirt, she might have fans who don't eat meat and get offended by the shirt.

The text in the shirt should be "real girls don't have superhuge-balloon-silicone breasts"... heehee.


----------

